# NGD: So . . . I bought an entry level Legator . . .



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 3, 2018)

So this is coming a bit late, I'm lazy (sorry not sorry).

Better get out that popcorn ladies and djents:

Back in November Legator ad's kept popping up for holiday sales on my Facebook. So I checked out their site, despite the scathing reviews of their instruments online. What I found is a lime green LEFT-HANDED multiscale 8-string guitar for $399.99 . . .

(lefty jokes start rolling in right about . . . now)



20180203_033229 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr

Not one single company in existence offers specs of this flavor at this price point, period.


legspecs by Jared Laabs, on Flickr

Not bad for $400, in theory anyway.

Order was placed on 22nd of November, the guitar arrived December 16th.
(Holiday rush was the reason I was given when I called them about the wait, I recommend not bothering to E-mail or Facebook contact them, just call)
It arrived decently packaged and undamaged:



20180203_033124 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr


20180203_033106 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr


20180203_033052 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr


20180203_033039 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr

So how does it play? How does it sound? Quality?
Well I took a well known risk on this. There is absolutely no other way to get a lefty multiscale fanned fret 8-string for anywhere NEAR this price point.
That being said:
It plays like shit. It sounds like shit.
Action is sky high (neck pocket not properly routed for angle)
Pickups are about what you'd expect out of a base model Ibanez 8, (so utterly terrible)
Nut could be spaced better
Tuning keys aren't 100% perfectly aligned with each other
Zero fret is already wearing from the strings
side dots aren't centered well at all
neon satin finish is "meh" quality
tried shimming the neck with picks and the fretwork simply won't support low action without work.
also that fretwork is also poop, some are scratched, most of the ends are decent but not great
Some good things:
it's a lefty FF 8string for $400?
scale is perfect at 26.5-28"
It glows in the dark?
Weight is surprisingly light
Balance also surprising, was expecting neck dive with 28" on the low side
Body is comfy, thins down to nice soft edges
Neck width, thickness and finish are pretty nice actually.
The fan is amazing and I'm on-board for more multiscales.
More pics:
Action @ 24th fret, the bridge cannot go lower:


20180203_033138 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
Poorly executed side dots:


20180203_033147 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
Neck heel (actually quite nice).


20180203_033030 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
Size comparison with my Atomic CE "superstrat"


20180203_033426 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
o0o0o0o look it glows . . .


20180203_033911 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
Current family picture (missing two)


20180203_033714 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr

I've named it Chugnobyl, because it's a radiation green disaster . . .

To wrap things up, yes I knew exactly what I was getting into, and I planned on modifying this turd before it even reached me. Once I load it with Fishman Moderns and have the fretwork/action dealt with I'll be giving an updated opinion on it. Not really a $400 guitar when you have to pay for set-up and pickups is it? Well I knew this, I like to tinker . . .

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Feb 3, 2018)

That neck angle/action is sad. Still, it's fixable, and you were aware so an all around win imo since it looks nice. lol


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 3, 2018)

Chugnobyl


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2018)

InfinityCollision said:


> Chugnobyl


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2018)

welcome to the mile high club OP (referencing action)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 3, 2018)

That color is sick, how many rads does it give off? 
well have fun making that thing playable op.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 3, 2018)

All things a technician can fix though  if you really like the guitar


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I have no doubt a skilled tech can make it play just fine, as of now, it's standard fare Legator garbage. Exactly what you'd expect. Once that tax return rolls in, the fun will begin.


----------



## BangandBreach (Feb 3, 2018)

This thread delivered.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh . . OH and while we're on the subject: here's the inspection card and sticker:


20180203_162024 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
Inspected by "DD" . . "DD? YOUUU IDIOTTT!!!"


----------



## crg123 (Feb 3, 2018)

Rofl the inspection card


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Oh . . OH and while we're on the subject: here's the inspection card and sticker:
> 
> 
> 20180203_162024 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr
> Inspected by "DD" . . "DD? YOUUU IDIOTTT!!!"



DD?
Daredevil?

I mean to be fair, Matt is blind.... explains alot


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 3, 2018)

"DD" aka "DareDevil" aka "Matt Murdock" Is blind as a bat's cunt and can get fucked like one.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2018)

I had the hots for the pink 8 like this. But in close up pictures the satin finish looked cheap, so I backed off. But it's a shame that, despite all of the online criticism, they really cannot improve. The side dots, the finish, etc. are things they can't control without a lot of effort over in China (assuming that's the country of origin), but the setup is inexcusable. The LEAST they could do is make it playable. I mean, what does everyone do when they get a guitar in the mail? They open the case, and look at it. But, technically that's not a shocker, because they've already seen it in pictures. But the very next thing is to pick it up, and noodle around. Not plugged in, not even tuned. So if it plays like shit right there, you're ruining the first impression. It's such and important thing, and such a relatively easy thing, and these guys fail every damn time. Digging deeper, Legator always has other issues (as in Arnold's review), but come on, DD and Legator - put in a little effort. What was done at the actual inspection? Make sure it's left handed and green?


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 3, 2018)

^ Yep that seems to be the extent of it . . . Rather frustrating but also expected from Legator. I figured I'd just put this up for the world to see. Just to drive another nail in their coffin. Not my fault, they chose to set this thing up like a bag of cat turds.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> ^ Yep that seems to be the extent of it . . . Rather frustrating but also expected from Legator. I figured I'd just put this up for the world to see. Just to drive another nail in their coffin. Not my fault, they chose to set this thing up like a bag of cat turds.



Yeah. But, I supposed in the large scheme of things, a lefty 8 string in a cool color that plays like a bag of turds for $400 isn't the end of the world. I just don't know why anyone would buy anything other than a cheap instrument from these guys. And even then, if you're looking for a right handed 6 or 7, there are dozens of cheaper, better options. But, for the higher end ones, what is their excuse? "We won't get drunk before we do the side dots this time"?  Even the cheapest Ibby has some base level workmanship requirements. I don't think it's fair to say, "Well, we don't put much effort in for our lower end guitars. You only worked 66 hours at your minimum wage job to pay for that, so it's not like it's that important to you." Fuck them. DD could have at least pretended he gave a shit.


----------



## Edika (Feb 3, 2018)

It's a shame because they really look nice. Nice design and nice curves, even if it's a superstrat. If only the execution actually gets better.

I hope you manage to make it playable dude!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Feb 5, 2018)

First lefty I've seen that looks kinda cool.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 5, 2018)

genunine?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 5, 2018)

really wish those ghosts were any good.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 5, 2018)

Honestly, these are still a great deal if you're capable of doing the shim and setup yourself. 

If you're capable of doing a fret level/crown yourself, then they're even better value. 

If you're not capable of doing that work yourself, then yeah, a lot of the value is taken up in paying someone else to do it, but it's still not a *terrible* deal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2018)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Honestly, these are still a great deal if you're capable of doing the shim and setup yourself.
> 
> If you're capable of doing a fret level/crown yourself, then they're even better value.
> 
> If you're not capable of doing that work yourself, then yeah, a lot of the value is taken up in paying someone else to do it, but it's still not a *terrible* deal.



In 2018 in North America, these _are_ a terrible deal.

Yeah, I suppose if you're a competent tech with all the tools and plenty of time you don't value these are a decent proposition. I fall into that category and still rather spend more on something that'll take a lot less work.

Looks like $400 is a barrier that this style of guitar hasn't been set to pass yet.


----------



## lurè (Feb 5, 2018)

Was thinking about getting a cheap fanned Legator since I've never tried a fanned fret guitar.
I guess I'll look somewhere else.
A cheap instrument should be at least playable without any voodoo setup.


----------



## lewis (Feb 5, 2018)

lurè said:


> Was thinking about getting a cheap fanned Legator since I've never tried a fanned fret guitar.
> I guess I'll look somewhere else.
> A cheap instrument should be at least playable without any voodoo setup.


thomann and their fan fret harley benton range are the best avenue in europe to try multiscale guitars at cheap cheap prices.

my 6 string from the same company -







they do 7 and 8s too in different colours

cost me like £200


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 5, 2018)

Those Harley Benton Agiles look pretty sweet. I was looking at some of the Legator 9s and I think I'll stick with Agile. Every one I've gotten has been set up pretty well, with no major issues. So far I know like 6 people who have ordered Legator guitars (at much higher prices than $400) and only of them was happy with it...and he won it on a FB giveaway.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah in the US Agile is the way to go to just try a fan.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah, I disagree that these are a good deal at $400. There are loads of guitars that are much better values at the $400 price point. As I said, if you're looking for a left handed fanned 8 string in hot pink, then yeah, buy one, roll up your sleeves, and make it play well. But to buy a six string at $400 and have it not play well out of the gates, or need a major neck shim, or have drunken side dots, is ridiculous. An entry level guitar from Dean, Jackson, LTD, Ibanez, etc. will have that stuff all dialed in already.


----------



## vick1000 (Feb 6, 2018)

Save a couple hundred more and get a Jackson SLATFF or Ibanez FF, even an Agile would be better.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 6, 2018)

Legator is similar to Kiesel in my mind where they make guitars that stand out so that makes players want them without them actually knowing the full details about the brand. A lot of the local musicians in my area like their facebook pages and talk about wanting one until I actually let them know all the details. If they want to spend their money on it and take a chance by all means. At the very least I can let people know about the less then great things they do. That sounds more neck beard status then I wished haha


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> There are loads of guitars that are much better values at the $400 price point



Not. For. Lefties.

That really is the silver lining here. Even though this thing is a QC disaster, Legator is the only company to set up to the plate and offer us backwards people a lefty multiscale 8 for rildiculously low price. Even when Agile DID have those fanned Intrepids for lefties they where still double this price. Kiesel is over 3x the price (but I WILL be ordering an Osiris eventually)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Not. For. Lefties.
> 
> That really is the silver lining here. Even though this thing is a QC disaster, Legator is the only company to set up to the plate and offer us backwards people a lefty multiscale 8 for rildiculously low price. Even when Agile DID have those fanned Intrepids for lefties they where still double this price. Kiesel is over 3x the price (but I WILL be ordering an Osiris eventually)



You pay the same either way. 

Spend less on a heap, and pay out in time and money to make it playable, or you spend more upfront and get something good-to-go out of the box. 

The choice is yours, but if you crunch the numbers you'll pretty much be even no matter the route.

Just something to consider.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 6, 2018)

I had in my head before I bought it that it was going to be modified anyways. I expected it needing fretwork and pickups from the beginning. Needing to shim the neck is the only real surprise here. I doubt I'll exceed $800 total once all is taken care of.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> I had in my head before I bought it that it was going to be modified anyways. I expected it needing fretwork and pickups from the beginning. Needing to shim the neck is the only real surprise here. I doubt I'll exceed $800 total once all is taken care of.



Time is valuable too. 

But it's your guitar, as long as you're happy it's all good.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 6, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You pay the same either way.
> 
> Spend less on a heap, and pay out in time and money to make it playable, or you spend more upfront and get something good-to-go out of the box.
> 
> ...


Never mind the inevitable fact that "upgrades" to a guitar rarely, if ever, add to its value.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Not. For. Lefties.
> 
> That really is the silver lining here. Even though this thing is a QC disaster, Legator is the only company to set up to the plate and offer us backwards people a lefty multiscale 8 for rildiculously low price. Even when Agile DID have those fanned Intrepids for lefties they where still double this price. Kiesel is over 3x the price (but I WILL be ordering an Osiris eventually)



Oh, totally. That’s why I said in the next sentence that if you want a lefty 8 in a bright color, you pretty much have to buy it and get to work. Each of those specs is a niche, so you’re looking at a triple niche guitar, and there’s slim pickins for those.


----------



## G_Evolution (Feb 7, 2018)

At least it's 'genunine' according to the warranty card


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 7, 2018)

G_Evolution said:


> At least it's 'genunine' according to the warranty card


lmao imagine if people started making counterfeit legators


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 8, 2018)

lefties. hats off to you. rip.


----------



## gujukal (Feb 8, 2018)

It looks pretty decent on pictures but maybe a bit cheap. A Harley Benton Fanfret 8 that would cost you probably less (?) would smoke that thing.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 9, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In 2018 in North America, these _are_ a terrible deal.
> 
> Yeah, I suppose if you're a competent tech with all the tools and plenty of time you don't value these are a decent proposition. I fall into that category and still rather spend more on something that'll take a lot less work.
> 
> Looks like $400 is a barrier that this style of guitar hasn't been set to pass yet.



Better off getting a crispy new Agile direct from Rondo, really. I was impressed with great the setup was straight out of the box. However, it's a Pendulum Pro, so it wasn't a $400 fanned fret 8 string. But it was also WAY cheaper than any comparably spec'd Ibanez.


----------



## Backsnack (Feb 9, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You pay the same either way.
> 
> Spend less on a heap, and pay out in time and money to make it playable, or you spend more upfront and get something good-to-go out of the box.
> 
> ...


The potentially bad part with the first scenario is if you turn around and try to sell the cheap guitar down the road, odds are you won't get the money back that you put into it for the improvements/upgrades.


----------



## btbg (Feb 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao imagine if people started making counterfeit legators



They'll probably be of a higher quality.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 11, 2018)

btbg said:


> They'll probably be of a higher quality.


Probably lol.
I'm still rather happy with this purchase despite the QC fail surrounding this company. I always end up modifying my guitars, so starting cheap is a plus.


----------



## RND (Mar 11, 2018)

Honestly, for that price, and it being a lefty for what it is, you've gotta expect it to be a project guitar to some extent. I wish stuff like this was available back when I got my multiscale 8 string (fellow lefty here).


----------



## Vyn (Mar 12, 2018)

Backsnack said:


> The potentially bad part with the first scenario is if you turn around and try to sell the cheap guitar down the road, odds are you won't get the money back that you put into it for the improvements/upgrades.



Odds are that unless you bought a Blackmachine or a sort-after Fender Tele/Strat you're not going to get what you put in back anyway. The amount of builds from small luthiers that come up for sale (and I'm talking builds from good builders with good reputations and the guitars themselves are mint) where the owner can't flog them for 50% of what they invested to begin with is staggering.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2018)

You can always pull the upgraded parts out and put them in your next project. I have a set of EMGs that's probably been in over a dozen guitars now.

Always save the original parts. 

It's better to strip it back down and sell it stock at a loss then take a hit on the upgrades as well.


----------



## walkhard (Mar 14, 2018)

this may push me to buy a Legator


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 2, 2018)

Sooooo . . . I found an RG8 lefty used for $250, sooooo that's a thing now.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Apr 2, 2018)

walkhard said:


> this may push me to buy a Legator


----------



## vortex_infinium (Apr 2, 2018)

Well since this thread got bumped let me hijack it with something I'd seen a week or two ago. The new Ghost pics on the Legator website look absolutely disgusting.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 2, 2018)

vortex_infinium said:


> Well since this thread got bumped let me hijack it with something I'd seen a week or two ago. The new Ghost pics on the Legator website look absolutely disgusting.



like disgusting good? or disgusting bad?

why is that guitar so dirty.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 2, 2018)

walkhard said:


> this may push me to buy a Legator



Are you sure you're replying to the right thread? What about this thread could possibly have made you want to buy one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 2, 2018)

vortex_infinium said:


> Well since this thread got bumped let me hijack it with something I'd seen a week or two ago. The new Ghost pics on the Legator website look absolutely disgusting.


god no, stay far away from legator, the pile that I tried at guitar center were shittier than pretty much everything except the super low end jacksons.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 2, 2018)

Hijack your own thread you turdburglar.

I just drunkenly bought an RG8. My thread, we are talking about that.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 2, 2018)

wiseman once say if you drunkenly buy a lot of cheap shit
you end up drunk with a lot of cheap shit.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 2, 2018)

I like ham.


----------



## walkhard (Apr 4, 2018)

Smoked Porter said:


>


i try to forgive as much as i can


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

vortex_infinium said:


> Well since this thread got bumped let me hijack it with something I'd seen a week or two ago. The new Ghost pics on the Legator website look absolutely disgusting.



pahahaha looks like a frying pan


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 4, 2018)

vortex_infinium said:


> Well since this thread got bumped let me hijack it with something I'd seen a week or two ago. The new Ghost pics on the Legator website look absolutely disgusting.



This is the grimiest looking thing I have ever seen. I have cooked fish in a pan with olive oil and had a cleaner looking pan at the end of it. 

What intern snapped these on a 4 year old android and went “Yep, this is the shot. Still got time to make it to happy hour.”


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> This is the grimiest looking thing I have ever seen. I have cooked fish in a pan with olive oil and had a cleaner looking pan at the end of it.
> 
> What intern snapped these on a 4 year old android and went “Yep, this is the shot. Still got time to make it to happy hour.”


that's how you know they care, can't even be bothered to take a good pic of their guitars.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's how you know they care, can't even be bothered to take a good pic of their guitars.


Compare that shot to the pics Skerversen put up.... deary me.
Night and day is an understatement.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

Double post


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> Compare that shot to the pics Skerversen put up.... deary me.
> Night and day is an understatement.


pshh even agile (who's in the same market/price range as legator ) puts up consistently better pics than that. It's not that hard to take a non-potato pic ffs.


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pshh even agile (who's in the same market/price range as legator ) puts up consistently better pics than that. It's not that hard to take a non-*potato* pic ffs.



Hahahahahah so true


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> pshh even agile (who's in the same market/price range as legator ) puts up consistently better pics than that. It's not that hard to take a non-potato pic ffs.


Any NGD I've done is just a S7 camera, some half decent light, and messing with exposure. It's pretty pathetic that this is something that this company claims to do as a business can't even get a better pic then what I get with a fucking phone camera

Edit: Fuck just get two soft box lights and some bright white paper and you have a spot that will be good enough for product pics. it's so lazy


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

Frostbite said:


> Any NGD I've done is just a S7 camera, some half decent light, and messing with exposure. It's pretty pathetic that this is something that this company claims to do as a business can't even get a better pic then what I get with a fucking phone camera


same, I'm using a samsung s6 phone camera. It's not like it's hard to take decent photos in this day and age.


----------



## Wolfos (Apr 4, 2018)

lewis said:


> thomann and their fan fret harley benton range are the best avenue in europe to try multiscale guitars at cheap cheap prices.
> 
> my 6 string from the same company -
> 
> ...



So out of Agile, Legator, Harley Benton. Would you say Harley Benton requires the least amount of work to be playable? How was yours when it arrived?


----------



## lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

Wolfos said:


> So out of Agile, Legator, Harley Benton. Would you say Harley Benton requires the least amount of work to be playable? How was yours when it arrived?


Well as fas as i know, Agile and Legator are USA companies right? So would need to be imported. Long shipping times and import taxes etc.

Thomann/harley benton is germany so no such issue.

I have not tried the other 2 because of this. The neck through models look really similar to agile and ive played a kraken, (rebranded Agile basically) and it feels very similar to me. People were saying they are all made in the same factory.

Thomanns return/exchange policy is great and you can keep getting replacements sent if you have a lemon. My 2 have been fine though. They are really solid snd easily modded.
Money well spent imo.


----------



## AC.Lin (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, i was wondering about Legator quality after some vids, now i'm fixed, thanks.
Though, it's a low entry level guitar. But still.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Well, i was wondering about Legator quality after some vids, now i'm fixed, thanks.
> Though, it's a low entry level guitar. But still.



Yep It's not great at all. We'll see how I feel about it after a pickup swap (probably Hipshot tuners too), neck shim and a proper setup.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 10, 2018)

So I've had the RG8L in my posession for about 24 hours now. Everyone knows how band RG8 stock pickups are. Guess how bad Legator stock pickups are in comparison.


----------



## chuggalug (Apr 10, 2018)

I appreciate this thread, it brought some much needed humor to my day. 

we went from plays like shit, sounds like shit and setup like a bag of cat turds to "Thanks for the post guys now I want one"

the picture just pushed it even further over the edge.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah it's a shit show. However, I just received my Ibby RG8 the other day and to be honest, this thing isn't too much worse than that. So now I have to budget 8's that are going to need real work to be good.


----------



## chuggalug (Apr 12, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Yeah it's a shit show. However, I just received my Ibby RG8 the other day and to be honest, this thing isn't too much worse than that. So now I have to budget 8's that are going to need real work to be good.



well damn dude that sucks...there's gotta be some silver lining here somewhere.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 14, 2018)

There is, the fanned fret neck of this thing is faaaar more comfortable than the newly acquired Ibanez RG8. It's narrower and has much better tension balance across the strings. Also it's lighter, better balanced and more comfy than an RG8.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 14, 2018)

so how much money and time have you spent on 2 kinda playable guitars?

asking for science.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 14, 2018)

Just a few hours, more the Legator. Back to back the Legator is more comfy. Both realistically have terrible action. Balance, weight, body comfort, string tension, scale, and refusal to neck dive all favor the Legator. After a pro setup and Fishman Moderns in both I bet the Legator is better overall.


----------



## lewis (Apr 14, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Just a few hours, more the Legator. Back to back the Legator is more comfy. Both realistically have terrible action. Balance, weight, body comfort, string tension, scale, and refusal to neck dive all favor the Legator. After a pro setup and Fishman Moderns in both I bet the Legator is better overall.


and no-one would have ever said that at the start of this thread.

ive spoken to the legator guys and they are really cool.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 14, 2018)

I had no experience with any 8 strings prior to the Leg or the IBBY. I'm beginning to think Ibanez fanboi'ing is a very real thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> I had no experience with any 8 strings prior to the Leg or the IBBY. I'm beginning to think Ibanez fanboi'ing is a very real thing.



Head over to the giant RG8 mod thread. The consensus is pretty much “grab em cheap and put some money in them for a fun project”. 

As I said earlier, when you’re looking at this price point, you have to be ready to put time and/or money in regardless of brand. 

The industry hasn’t reached a point where you can have consistently great off the shelf 8s for under $400.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 15, 2018)

I've been through the thread a few times. It's kinda what pushed me in to buying one, that and the super cheap price.


----------



## gunch (Apr 17, 2018)

The Ninja isn't a bad body shape in all honestly, just the headstock is  

If Legator made a 3+3 or 3+4 headstock that didn't look ass and cleaned their act up a little bit they wouldn't be bad. I think they've shot a permanent hole in their foot with the thing with Arnold, etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 17, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> The Ninja isn't a bad body shape in all honestly, just the headstock is
> 
> If Legator made a 3+3 or 3+4 headstock that didn't look ass and cleaned their act up a little bit they wouldn't be bad. I think they've shot a permanent hole in their foot with the thing with Arnold, etc.


yeah that's easily one of the worst 8 string headstocks i've ever seen. Oh let's make a 6 string inline but put 2 of the other strings willy nilly down here. 
Knightro's 6+2 headstock is the only one that I like


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> wiseman once say if you drunkenly buy a lot of cheap shit
> you end up drunk with a lot of cheap shit.


Then sober with a lot of cheap shit.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 18, 2018)

So, been playing the Ninja and the RG8 back to back today for fun. Both are shit. I think with both being set up right, the Legator is a winner. More comfy, narrower neck on a lighter guitar with better ergonomics.


----------



## AC.Lin (Apr 18, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> So, been playing the Ninja and the RG8 back to back today for fun. Both are shit. I think with both being set up right, the Legator is a winner. More comfy, narrower neck on a lighter guitar with better ergonomics.


I'm a bit shocked by that conclusion, but since i never played them...
Hard to be a lefty.


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 19, 2018)

AwakenNoMore said:


> So, been playing the Ninja and the RG8 back to back today for fun. Both are shit. I think with both being set up right, the Legator is a winner. More comfy, narrower neck on a lighter guitar with better ergonomics.


That's honestly not that surprising since the RG8 I borrowed off my buddy is still the worst guitar I've ever played. Just laughably cheap pick ups, frets all popping out higher up the neck on the treble side and a nut that broke while I was using it on the low f#.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Apr 21, 2018)

It's pretty hard being a lefty, however, I think this Legator will be a bigger winner, the thinner neck and fanned frets and better body ergo/balance/lighter weight really catapult this thing ahead of the budget IBBY. I do plan on making both awesome, but everything that makes up the foundation of the Legator more . . ."fluid?" (I dunno) to have my hands on.


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 26, 2018)

Frostbite said:


> That's honestly not that surprising since the RG8 I borrowed off my buddy is still the worst guitar I've ever played. Just laughably cheap pick ups, frets all popping out higher up the neck on the treble side and a nut that broke while I was using it on the low f#.


Yet I see so many people buying them


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 26, 2018)

Personally I have played a 200 and 300 series Legator and I honestly loved both of them. Truly surprising with how cheap they can be. But I'm sure the 100 series is a lot worse.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 26, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Yet I see so many people buying them


most RG8s are nowhere near as bad as he's describing ime. I've owned 3 rg8s and they were totally fine, especially for the price. Obviously once I did some setups/mods to them they were excellent.


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> most RG8s are nowhere near as bad as he's describing ime. I've owned 3 rg8s and they were totally fine, especially for the price. Obviously once I did some setups/mods to them they were excellent.


Idk the ones I've played were pretty bad but I'm also picky about guitar quality.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 26, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Idk the ones I've played were pretty bad but I'm also picky about guitar quality.


if you're looking for good out of the box, low end guitars are generally not the place to look imo. You generally do get what you pay for, at least when it comes to guitars. That being said, my avenger 8 is a far better guitar than any of the rg8s or the agile I used to have.


----------

